# Probleme mit dem Heimserver [gelöst]

## CBarcley

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Server für das Heimnetzwerk aufzusetzen. Es wird primär ein Fileserver und Druckerserver. Alle Computer sind über einen Router mit dem Internet verbunden. Die Computer beziehen ihre interne IP Adresse über DHCP. Normalerweise ist es so das ein Computer seine IP Adresse einmal bezieht und dann praktisch nicht mehr ändert. Der ServerPC hält sich leider nicht daran und hat bei jedem neustart eine neu IP Adresse.

Was mach ich jetzt? Ich kann DHCP nicht abschalten wegen den anderen PCs ich kann aber auch nicht mit dem Server arbeiten wenn der ständig seine IP Adresse ändert.

Vielen Dank

CalvinLast edited by CBarcley on Thu Aug 02, 2007 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Hi,

Da gibts einige Moeglichkeiten.

z.b.

* Du schaltest DHCP am Router aus, gibts dem Server ne feste IP und installierst nen HDCP Server auf deinem Heimserver

* Du kannst evtl bei deinem Router eine IP Adresse fuer eine MAC Adresse reservieren, das ist die feste adresse der Netzwerkkarte, nimmst die vom Server und sagst dem Router "Diese MAC bekommt DIESE IP" und fertig.

Vllt ists sinnvoll einen DNS Server laufen zu haben, dann brauchst du dich um die IPs nicht unbedingt weiter kuemmern.

Schau mal in deine Router Config, warum der immer verschiedene IPs vergibt, vllt stehts in der anleitung, ich kenne es von meinem Heimserver mit 2 Netzwerkkarten und DHCP Server so dass wenn nen Freund sein Notebook ein paar Monate spaeter her bringt er wieder die selbe IP bekommt wie beim letzten mal.

Vllt hilfts was ich geschrieben hab

Kai

----------

## Anarcho

DHCP auf dem Router ausschalten,

auf dem Server dnsmasq installieren und als Gateway den Router angeben.

Z.b. Router: 192.168.0.1, Server: 192.168.0.2, Clients: 192.168.0.100 - 150

Dann ist Gateway: 192.168.0.1, DNS-Server: 192.168.0.2

----------

## CBarcley

Ich habe befürchtet das es nicht geht ohne DHCP auf dem Router auszuschalten. Was passiert wenn der Server down ist? Dann kommen alle anderen Computer auch nicht ins Internet, oder? Das kann ich nicht riskieren! Es muss auch funktionieren wenn der Server nicht läuft. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank

Calvin

----------

## think4urs11

Entweder indem du deinem Router beibringst deinem Server immer die gleiche IP-Adresse zu geben - statischer DHCP-Lease, manuelle Bindung 'MAC Server' -> IP-Adresse - sofern dein Router das unterstützt.

Oder aber die wenig elegante Lösung -> statische IP auf allen Rechnern.

oder .. der langwierige Weg - herausfinden warum nur dein Server hier so 'zickt' und alle anderen Rechner immer brav die IP wieder nehmen die sie auch beim letzten Boot hatten.

----------

## m.b.j.

Warum gibtst du deinem Server nicht einfach eine statische IP und limitierst den Address-Bereich den der Router-DHCP vergibt?

So kommt es nicht zu "kollisionen"...

z.b: 

Server: 192.168.0.254

DHCP-Clients: 192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.150

Router: 192.168.0.1

----------

## Anarcho

Oder beobachten wie der Router IP-Adressen vergibt und dann die unwahrscheinlichste an den Server vergeben. Ich würde aber auch mal versuchen beim Server dhcp-client nen Hostnamen zu übergeben. Vielleicht merkt sich der Router dann die IP-Adresse (z.b. bei dhcpcd: -h hostname).

----------

## musv

Also wart mal. Ich fasse noch mal zusammen, wie ich Dein Ursprungsposting interpretiere:

1. Du hast 'nen Rechner (genannt Server), der ist mit dem Internet (DSL-Modem oder ähnliches) verbunden, darauf läuft Dein Datei- und Druckserver.

2. Mit diesem Server sind diverse Rechner (Clients) verbunden, die über den Server (=Router) den Zugang zum Internet (IP-Forwarding) erhalten.

3. Auf diesem Server läuft ein DHCP-Server, über den die damit verbundenen Rechner (Clients) ihre IP erhalten.

4. Dein Problem dabei ist, daß die Rechner vom Server immer 'ne andere IP erhalten.

War das jetzt so richtig? Bei Deinem ersten Posting blick nicht so ganz durch. Man könnte auch annehmen, daß Server und Router 2 verschiedene Rechner sind, die Nicht-Server-Rechner aber vom Server ihre IP per DHCP beziehen. 

Lösungsversuche:

1. Bei DHCP und auch bei dnsmasq kannst du IP-Ranges einstellen, in denen dann die bezogenen Adressen der Rechner liegen.

2. Zusätzlich kannst du anhand der Mäc-Adressen Deiner Client-Rechner auf dem Server einstellen, daß die Clients feste IPs bekommen. Wenn du die Clients bzw. deren Netzwerkkarten nicht jede Woche austauschst, sollte du das auch machen. Die variable Range gilt dann für Rechner, die eigentlich nicht zu Deinem normalen Heimnetz gehören, z.B. das Notebook von der Oma.

3. Der Vorteil von dnsmasq ist, daß es sowohl als DHCP-Server fungiert, aber gleichzeitig noch die DNS-Server Deines Providers forwarded. 

4. Für den Aufbau des Router gibt's 'n kleines Howto (emerge howto-pdf -> /usr/share/doc/howto/pdf/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO.pdf).

 *CBarcley wrote:*   

> Ich habe befürchtet das es nicht geht ohne DHCP auf dem Router auszuschalten. Was passiert wenn der Server down ist? Dann kommen alle anderen Computer auch nicht ins Internet, oder? Das kann ich nicht riskieren! Es muss auch funktionieren wenn der Server nicht läuft. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

 

Auch blick ich nicht wirklich durch, was du eigentlich sagen willst.

Wenn du keinen DHCP-Server verwenden willst, mußt du halt statische IPs vergeben. Ist auch kein Problem. Ist bei statischer Konfiguration sogar einfacher, wenn sich Dein Netzwerk (dauerhaft) nicht ändert. Du trägst halt einfach die IP + Name jeden Rechners in /etc/hosts auf jedem Rechner ein und konfigurierst jeden Rechner mit statischer IP.

Und wenn der Server (=Router) down ist, ist das irgendwo klar, daß du kein Internet mehr hast. Ein ausgeschalteter Rechner leitet nun mal keine Bits und Bytes weiter.  Wenn du das nicht riskieren kannst, mußt du halt auf die Spielereien mit DHCP und Router verzichten und alle Rechner einfach direkt ans WLAN-/DSL-Modem anstöpseln bzw. da einen Hub/Switch dazwischenhängen.

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

> Also wart mal. Ich fasse noch mal zusammen, wie ich Dein Ursprungsposting interpretiere:
> 
> 1. Du hast 'nen Rechner (genannt Server), der ist mit dem Internet (DSL-Modem oder ähnliches) verbunden, darauf läuft Dein Datei- und Druckserver.
> 
> 2. Mit diesem Server sind diverse Rechner (Clients) verbunden, die über den Server (=Router) den Zugang zum Internet (IP-Forwarding) erhalten.
> ...

 

Du hast Ihn falsch verstanden  :Smile: 

1. Alle Rechner einschließlich dem Heimserver sind über einen Router ans Internet angeschlossen

2. Alle Rechner bekommen vom Router per DHCP ihre IP

3. Alle Rechner, bis auf dem Heimserver, bekommen immer die gleiche IP (sollange die DHCP lease gültig ist). Der Heimserver aber nicht, der bekommt immer eine andere wenn er sich die IP per DHCP hohlt.

----------

## a.forlorn

Was spricht dagegen, die IP des Servers festzulegen und alle anderen sich die IP per DHCP zu lassen? Akzeptiert dein Router dann die request für die statische IP nicht? Wenn ja, wird es Zeit den auszutauschen. Ich habe meine Adressen statisch, aber DHCP läuft trotzdem parallel, damit ich garnicht erst rumfummeln muss, wenn jemand mit seinem Notebook vorbeikommt... Ich versteh nicht, wo da das Problem liegen soll.

----------

## m.b.j.

Threadstarter, wo bist du?

----------

## CBarcley

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Alle Rechner einschließlich dem Heimserver sind über einen Router ans Internet angeschlossen
> 
> 2. Alle Rechner bekommen vom Router per DHCP ihre IP
> ...

 

Danke für die ausgezeichnete Zusammenfassung!

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Was spricht dagegen, die IP des Servers festzulegen und alle anderen sich die IP per DHCP zu lassen? Akzeptiert dein Router dann die request für die statische IP nicht? Wenn ja, wird es Zeit den auszutauschen. Ich habe meine Adressen statisch, aber DHCP läuft trotzdem parallel, damit ich garnicht erst rumfummeln muss, wenn jemand mit seinem Notebook 
> 
> vorbeikommt... Ich versteh nicht, wo da das Problem liegen soll.

 

Ich habe nicht gewusst das es möglich ist! Bis jetzt dachte ich es funktioniert nur entweder oder. Das Posting von m.b.j. hat mich auf die Idee gebracht das zu probieren. Was für mich nicht leicht war weil ich mich erst in die Konfiguration einlesen musste. (Darum auch jetzt erst meine späte Antwort, sorry.)

Mein Router vergibt jetzt die IPs von 0-99. 

interne IP Router: 192.168.199.100

"Server" IP: 192.168.199.200

Der Server-PC funktioniert ohne Probleme. Nicht zu funktionieren scheint die Einstellungen am Router für den "Virtual Server" wo ich einzelne Port weiterleiten kann an die entsprechenden IP Adressen. Aber mit Sicherheit kann ich das nicht sagen weil ich nicht selber testen kann und bis jetzt nur einen Freund gebeten habe. Ich werde deshalb schon mal das Thema als "gelöst" markieren. 

Ich danke allen für ihre Mithilfe!

Calvin

----------

